# My Second 10g



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I've finally gotten my second 10g up and running, and transferred my yellow shrimp into it (turns out two of them are carrying eggs, yay!). It will be a grow out tank for my female guppies, so it's not as "high end" as my first tank, lol. Cheap gravel, a few of the rocks I didn't use in my first tank, a couple sections of plastic plants for the baby shrimp, one piece of driftwood, and two anubias nana that I stole from my other tank. I'll add some more real plants when I can.

The only thing I really hate about it right now is the light.. only one bulb is working and it's an incandescent. Going to try and replace it with a cold white fluorescent as soon as I can find one.

Overall I don't think it's as nice as my other tank, but I do like it, I like that it's different, and it was fun to put together.



The most expensive element of this tank, the wood, lol


Can you see the little shrimp hiding in there?


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks good, looking forward to tank 3 by January at this pace!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Looking good. I like it. 
Enjoy your new tanks.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Went with river stones eh  Well it doesn't need to be planted if you are raising fry.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Finally managed to find bulbs small enough, and cold enough! This is now MUCH brighter than my other tank and would probably be lovely for growing plants, lol - doh!


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i don't tend to like tanks with fake plants but yours isnt bad. i think it'd be easy to replace the fake ones with easy growth ones like ferns or more anubias. you can get crypts and amazon swords if you decent to use root tabs. i think the hidden air stone amongst the rocks is pretty cool, are you running a filter at all i dont think i see it.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah, I'm a little horrified by the fake plants, lol, but just wanted to grab something for baby shrimp and guppy fry to hide in. I do plan to replace them with some live plants as soon as I'm able to find, and afford, them... just might be a while.

The filter is actually just hidden behind the column of bubbles, which wasn't even planned, lol.


----------

